# Forum Destroyer or Ride DH?



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

u mean DH or DH2? coz DH is regular camber and DH2 got ride's lowrize rocker. Both are very good park boards. With both ull be happy so its about personal preference.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

don't post the same thing in 2 spots


----------

